

Logitech Linux support - Vote plz - keerthi
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/Performance-Mouse-MX-and-others-Linux-support/td-p/835604

======
wyclif
Please do not write "Vote plz" in the headline. Thanks.

------
cm-t
I would like have more support. Something like the wacom tablet menu in system
setting

